# Winchester 94 gunsmith?



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

Anyone have any suggestions for a gunsmith that is good with the Winchester 94? My boss has one in 30-30 and its feeding more than one round at a time and jamming it up. He said there is a arm or something that is supposed to make it so only one round comes out at a time, but it is broken off?


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

I'd imagine that Nathan Dagley can figure it out. But he's pretty backed up so don't count on seeing it back really soon. Nathan is down in Center, ND.

http://www.straightshotgunsmithing.com/

xdeano


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I forget the terminology, but the bar that stops the next round in the magazine from coming back into the action is worn or broken. It is easily replaced and you can find parts at Brownell's. If I find time later I will look for the schematic on Brownells.com


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I could not find the parts at Brownells. Try this site: http://www.midwestgunworks.com/page/mgw ... r-94-parts


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

Thanks guys, if its fairly easy to replace, maybe I'll do it for him. I'll have a look at the rifle and see exactly what part it is and get him to order it.


----------



## spitfire_er (Jan 23, 2010)

Corky Holter up in Oslo still does a few things here and there. I'm sure he would take a look at it for ya.


----------

